# Custombau Fatmodul SX 01 Winterprojekt



## kein0815 (4. September 2013)

Der Rahmen ist angekommen. Noch jungfäulich in Alu roh. Nächste Woche geht es dann zum Eloxieren oder Pulverbeschichten. Farbe ist noch nicht ganz  sicher, Anregungen erwünscht. Werde Stück für Stück mit Fotos berichten.


----------



## fkal (4. September 2013)

Gratuliere, du hast es geschafft einen Thread zu erstellen! Hierfür gibts aber eigentlich einen eigenen Bereich: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=25


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (4. September 2013)

ins passende unterforum verschoben...


----------



## kein0815 (4. September 2013)

Oh, Sorry. Danke soweit.


----------



## nepo (4. September 2013)

Das war aber nett, den Thread ins Herstellerforum statt auf die Müllhalde zu verschieben.

Welchen Einsatzzweck hast du dir denn vorgestellt? Gabel, Laufräder, Reifenbreite, Bremsen? Der Rahmen hat ja noch Cantisockel. Hast du dahingehend irgendwelche Vorstellungen oder warum hast du dir die 30 Euro zum leichteren SX03 gespart? (oder gabs den nicht mehr?)

Ansonsten ein schlichter aber schöner Rahmen. Habe Anfang des Jahres einen für meine bessere Hälfte gekauft und als Radständerbike aufgebaut.


----------



## kein0815 (4. September 2013)

Habe den Rahmen zufällig in der Bucht gefunden. Sind aber Restbestände also blieb nur noch der SX 01 und der Preis war auch verlockend. 

Das Projekt hat 2 Gründe. Der erste und vorrangige ist wohl die "Lust" ein Bike aufzubauen. 
Der zweite wäre dann ein nettes Sportgerät für Stadt, Land und minimales Gelände. 

Da bei mir die Optik eine große Rolle spielt und ich gerne was fürs Auge habe, kommen so viele Sachen in betracht. 

Federgabel Rock Shox Solo Air, Bremsen Avid Elixir, Laufräder Crank Brothers Iodine oder Cobalt. Ein paar Kleinteile wie Vorbau von Tune, Sattel von Ritchey und Nokon Bremszüge sind schon da.

Der Rest entscheidet sich im laufe des Aufbaus und natürlich welche Farbe ich für den Rahmen wähle.


----------



## kein0815 (11. September 2013)

So, Freitag geht es zum Beschichten, bin mal gespannt welche Farben er anbieten kann und wie das Ergebnis dann aussieht. 

Foto folgt dann.


----------



## AndyBring (17. Dezember 2013)

Und? Was sagt das beschichten?
Bin hier gerade auf deinen Beitrag gestoßen und wollt mal hören, wies so läuft?


----------

